# Uber Rewards is rolling out. Here’s how the perks work



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/22/uber-loyalty-program/amp/










Did you blow enough money on Uber to get Diamond status? A lot of users are finding out tonight as Uber rolls out its rider loyalty Rewards program to San Francisco and a slew of other cities. The feature calculates how much you've spent on Uber and Uber Eats in the last six months awards you perks like no-fee cancellations if you rebook, guaranteed prices between your two favorite spots, and free car upgrades. Uber confirms to TechCrunch that Rewards will roll out to the entire US soon but now is available in 25 places across the country.

Uber Rewards is still a bit complicated to be easy enough for everyone to quickly understand, but it does a good job of offering powerful perks and a way for everyone to earn $5 rebates. The program could discourage users from checking other ride hailing apps if their Uber's ETA or price seems too high.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Once you qualify you can’t cancel more than one out of every 25 trips if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Free delivery on Uber Eats orders applies to Uber but not Uber Eats...?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Funny how platinum took a major nosedive a few years ago and has been trailing gold since then, yet we still compare different tiers of services/classes the same way! As of right now, gold is $1280/oz, but platinum is only $791/oz.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Once you qualify you can't cancel more than one out of every 25 trips if I'm not mistaken.


To be clear this is for riders

We got it in Miami


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> To be clear this is for riders
> 
> We got it in Miami


Reading comprehension has always been a weakness of mine.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Basically another way for Uber to lose money.

One thing I see when taking a quick look at the benefits is potential options to upgrade to the higher-end rides when requesting uber-x ride when you are platinum status. 

Definitely a bad thing for x drivers.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Picking up diamonds in the street has always been my dream.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/22/uber-loyalty-program/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW ABOUT REWARDS FOR DRIVERS !?!?

All we get are RATE CUTS !


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

*Cities include: Miami, New Jersey, Denver, Tampa, New York, Washington, DC, Philadelphia, Atlanta and San Diego.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> HOW ABOUT REWARDS FOR DRIVERS !?!?
> 
> All we get are RATE CUTS !


Doing the work is reward itself!

Hard work is it's own reward!

The reward for hard work is the opportunity to do more hard work!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> Doing the work is reward itself!
> 
> Hard work is it's own reward!
> 
> The reward for hard work is the opportunity to do more hard work!


Oooooo K !

The TRANSHUMANISTS will be along shortly to interview you . . .


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

"Special access to highly rated drivers". Anything in it to benefit the highly rated driver? Wonder what rating they mean. Uber Pro seems to be pretty generous in accepting average ratings...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> The feature ... awards you perks like ... free car upgrades.


So does anyone believe that if you're driving a higher tier than uberX and you're not getting any pings on the higher tier, but when you switch to doing both so you can at least make some money you're suddenly inundated with these free upgrade rides on the lower tier without proper compensation at the higher tier, and that that will have nothing to do with this? Does anyone think maybe the same will happen with newer cars on the X platform?

It's like the free upgrade to nicer cars, and better drivers uber frequently gives VIP riders without increasing the compensation level given to the owners of those nicer cars, and more highly rated drivers.

But, you know, I guess you can take solace in the fact that you'll be getting riders with a penchant for being more critical, and rating lower, a tendency to not tip, with the added benefit of having to drive farther to pick them up much like the current VIP program, if you're into that sort of thing that is.

In that case the work is its own reward I suppose.

For the rest of us let's hope they identify those riders like they currently do VIP riders. You know, to ensure a quality experience for those riders, and stuff.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Reading comprehension has always been a weakness of mine.


We've all noticed.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We've all noticed.


Yeah my ADHD kicks in if a post is more than 50 words. But I'll respond to it anyway.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah my ADHD kicks in if a post is more than 50 words. But I'll respond to it anyway.


You should never visit one of my threads then...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-had-to-call-the-cops-to-eject-an-entitled-pax.306807/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-drove-so-fast-i-went-back-in-time.303453/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-had-to-call-the-cops-on-a-rider's-abusive-boyfriend.301283/

(Shameless plugs!!!)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> You should never visit one of my threads then...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-had-to-call-the-cops-to-eject-an-entitled-pax.306807/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> HOW ABOUT REWARDS FOR DRIVERS !?!?
> 
> All we get are RATE CUTS !


By developing a more loyal pax base, your reward is a more consistent driving experience! aka A steadier flow of cheaper rides.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Jumpin Jim said:


> By developing a more loyal pax base, your reward is a more consistent driving experience! aka A steadier flow of cheaper rides.


Well said.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

"Premium Support"


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> "Premium Support"


In premium English?!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> In premium English?!


Unfortunately no, but absolutely without a doubt English will be as a second language, maybe third, definitely not fourth, or fifth unless Rohit is on vacation.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Unfortunately no, but absolutely without a doubt English will be as a second language, maybe third, definitely not fourth, or fifth unless Rohit is on vacation.


Funny, he spammed me yesterday! His firm doesn't seem to understand the distance from LA to the SF area is not commutable. 
Their unsubscribe link doesn't work either.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I use doordash a lot, guess I will switch to eats



JTTwentySeven said:


> "Premium Support"


Instead of resolved with a green background

Now its resolved with a gold background



KD_LA said:


> In premium English?!


I interpreted instead of going back and forth 5 times you only have to explain it to them 4 times


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/22/uber-loyalty-program/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been awarded Gold Status for six months!
Time to enjoy my little perks and piss off those little ants!
What a country?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CaptainToo said:


> "Special access to highly rated drivers". Anything in it to benefit the highly rated driver? Wonder what rating they mean. Uber Pro seems to be pretty generous in accepting average ratings...


The " Highly Rated " DRIVER gets to experience PASSENGERS WITH BOOSTED LEVELS OF ENTITLEMENT !

Thanks Uber . . . . .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Every time Uber offers a new gimmick drivers feel it go deeper and deeper where the sun doesn’t shine.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The " Highly Rated " DRIVER gets to experience PASSENGERS WITH BOOSTED LEVELS OF ENTITLEMENT !
> 
> Thanks Uber . . . . .


Thank u, next.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

More Maniacal Ego than Penetration.

Uber uses investor prosthesis.


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

If Uber cared about drivers, there'd at least be some kind of UberBucks transfer program to friends and family. 

Say I'm working for Uber and my girlfriend needs to be picked up at some obscure location by 5:30 pm. At 3:00 pm, I have to set my destination to get there on time because of traffic when I was making over $30/hr where I was. On the way, I get a $5 ride, that's it. So I'm pissed, I fight with her, she's pissed, etc -- basically none of us are going to recommend Uber to anyone.

Enter 'UberBucks Transfer Program'. Rather than cashing out for $15, you can send $30 UberBucks to your girlfriend, sister, etc, and keep working. Add a time limit to prevent fraud. If I move a stranger 5 miles at one place, why can't you move my girlfriend 5 miles at another place in return? Aren't you a TNC, a digital logistics company?

Regardless, both Lyft and Uber are terrible at what they claim to be. Even with Juno, Via, and Arro -- there's still room for competition.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Funny how platinum took a major nosedive a few years ago and has been trailing gold since then, yet we still compare different tiers of services/classes the same way! As of right now, gold is $1280/oz, but platinum is only $791/oz.


And the only reason diamonds are expensive is because of the DeBeers artificial shortage. Otherwise, they're be dirt cheap.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Idea was stolen from Didi. 
I had an Uber rider that told me he was Didi Platinum, and was used to getting the nicer cars.
I apologized to him getting stuck with me in my 12 year old beater, and told him not to worry, we'll _probably_ make it.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GreenSubaru said:


> f Uber cared about drivers, there'd at least be some kind of UberBucks transfer program to friends and family.


There is. They are called 'badges' and you should be humbled and honoured to be able to share those with family and friends.

.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/22/uber-loyalty-program/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, I'm not even blue!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

GreenSubaru said:


> Enter 'UberBucks Transfer Program'. Rather than cashing out for $15, you can send $30 UberBucks to your girlfriend, sister, etc, and keep working. Add a time limit to prevent fraud. If I move a stranger 5 miles at one place, why can't you move my girlfriend 5 miles at another place in return? Aren't you a TNC, a digital logistics company?


Way too complicated. Just give drivers a no surge guarantee and a twenty-five percent discount on all rides they request with their linked rider account, with uber footing the bill for the surge to the driver conducting the ride if there is a surge active in the pickup area.

Of course as a driver if George requested a ride and Nancy shows up that's a guaranteed no-show shuffle unless it's an airport run. And even if I do take that ride I don't go into rider entertainment mode at all. It's a quiet, but safe ride in a temperature adequate comfortable vehicle which is the most any rider should ever expect.

Third party requested rides tend to be short, with a guaranteed no tip since the requester, not having received the service directly feels absolutely no compunction to tip for the service provided.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

CaptainToo said:


> "Special access to highly rated drivers". Anything in it to benefit the highly rated driver? Wonder what rating they mean...


the "Highest" rated drivers are the complete Newbies that still have 5.0...seems like you might get one of the biggest idiots as a driver that hasn't been filtered out yet! LOL


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

D.C. is a target market and my hometown. Last week my brother mentioned he has a 5.0 rating and Uber had gifted him 50% off rides for a month. He's been using Uber frequently for about 2 years in the US and other countries (State Department).

I vehemently protested his claim of a 5.0 as I'm only seen that with newbies in FL. On both sides. So I asked him about toes to the curb and tipping. His response was that he is always on time, moves to an easy pick-up spot, and tips generously. On short rides it's usually 100%. And he speaks several languages. So I guess it's possible.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Just a gimmick to give away free stuff that they are overcharging for anyway.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Great. Now some of these riders are going to be even more entitled.

"What do you mean you won't sit and wait for me to shop at the grocery store?! I'm Uber Platinum!! I'll have your job!!"


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah like others said. It's amazing how much Fuber will go to keep their customers happy (the same ones keeping them profitless) but offer little to no bonuses of incentives to drivers for their hard work. 

Oh well. Glad I got out in October.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Basically another way for Uber to lose money.
> 
> One thing I see when taking a quick look at the benefits is potential options to upgrade to the higher-end rides when requesting uber-x ride when you are platinum status.
> 
> Definitely a bad thing for x drivers.


A business MUST control labor costs. By offering fixed cost rides, they are signaling to investors they have a handle on the variable cost (aka drivers).


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

Only for uberX account, no uberEats.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Adonix said:


> Only for uberX account, no uberEats.


I got credit for my last uber eats order


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> I got credit for my last uber eats order


Location matters.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

So now everyone can play IRL League of Legends with their rider apps. Get that Diamond rank so you can swag out to the Liquor joint on Uber Lux


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Here's how I think Uber passenger rewards will "help" drivers

1) ANY reward level will make passengers feel more entitled 
1a) More entitled to special service like longer waits, luggage service, water, etc
1b) More entitled to rate drivers for poor service like lack of water or rear seats not heated

2) Create reward questions for Drivers which we can't answer. Cheese and crackers if riders can't figure out how to add a stop to their trip in the app how will they be able to figure out the reward's tier system

3) Decrease tips because after-all the "tip is already included"


----------



## youber (May 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> HOW ABOUT REWARDS FOR DRIVERS !?!?
> 
> All we get are RATE CUTS !


That is what we WANT, take care of the driver.. goober always sides with passengers and helps them. Less for us! Welcome to slavery ROFL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> A business MUST control labor costs. By offering fixed cost rides, they are signaling to investors they have a handle on the variable cost (aka drivers).


Uber SKIMS OFF THE DRIVERS !

Bigger cuts every time we turn on App. !


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

DexNex said:


> *Cities include: Miami, New Jersey, Denver, Tampa, New York, Washington, DC, Philadelphia, Atlanta and San Diego.


I live in Dallas and was in NYC 1/6-1/10. We used Uber a lot (mostly black). While I was there, I got notice I was Gold. That status still is with me in Dallas.

It doesn't mean much to me, other than the occasional $5 credit, which isn't enough to get me excited. I'm thinking it will motivate many users to stick to Uber over Lyft...of course, it's just a matter of time they do something similar.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> HOW ABOUT REWARDS FOR DRIVERS !?!?
> 
> All we get are RATE CUTS !


rules of aquisition #345

Good customers are like lanthanum. always treat them well.
You know what people like about taking uber? what made it popular?

its the fact the DRIVERS are willing to do the actual.work and drive them to their destination.

did anybody ask for this? riders or drivers or is this just some way to justify spending hundreds of billions on management.

at least not spending billions and billions of you earned money on driverless cars to.replace you. only because it ran over someone and fear of being sued.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> "Special access to highly rated drivers". Anything in it to benefit the highly rated driver? Wonder what rating they mean. Uber Pro seems to be pretty generous in accepting average ratings...


So I received an email saying Uber Rewards wss now live across the USA but we have no idea what this festure may mean for drivers? Will a 4.98 driver cut the queue at the airport or benefit somehow...


----------

